# Site Down?



## phoenixcycle (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm using Firefox Version  2.0.0.17, and every time I've gone to FurAffinity this morning I've gotten the following message: Link

Just curious if it's me or everyone  thanks!


----------



## Megan (Nov 30, 2008)

same...FA must be down again


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 30, 2008)

I get the same message.  (shrug)

-MMM-


----------



## hitokage (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not just you - I get a Connection Interrupted message in SeaMonkey. Pinging the server does get a response, so the box seems to be up.


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm getting something somewhat similar.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, site is down, but the server is still responding to any ping attempts.


----------



## phoenixcycle (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys  <3


----------



## lzeringue (Nov 30, 2008)

Same.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm havin' the same problem.  Why is it that www.furaffinity.net can't be made to be as reliable as forums.furaffinity.net


----------



## Megan (Nov 30, 2008)

and it seems that the forum isn't doin so hot either


----------



## VanZemer (Nov 30, 2008)

Fluke must have stopped acting pretentious for a few minutes and the site simply didn't know how to react.


----------



## Emil (Nov 30, 2008)

Cloudchaser said:


> I'm havin' the same problem.  Why is it that www.furaffinity.net can't be made to be as reliable as forums.furaffinity.net



Because the forums were coded long after. The main site is pretty much held together with string and bubble gum, from what Ive been made to understand


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Main site must be having a heartattack after eating too much Thanksgiving food.

...

I am such a bad person. <_>


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Nov 30, 2008)

im getting the same thing. hopefully we will get an update or something soon


----------



## Megan (Nov 30, 2008)

XD


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 30, 2008)

Cloudchaser said:


> I'm havin' the same problem.  Why is it that www.furaffinity.net can't be made to be as reliable as forums.furaffinity.net



People don't upload and download crap to and from FAF nearly as much. Saves on HDD wear and tear, I suppose.


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

Emil said:


> Because the forums were coded long after. The main site is pretty much held together with string and bubble gum, from what Ive been made to understand



Is it bubble gum flavoured or mint?


----------



## Emil (Nov 30, 2008)

AllyCat said:


> Is it bubble gum flavoured or mint?



Is Fruit Stripes. This is a furry site after all.


----------



## VanZemer (Nov 30, 2008)

Emil said:


> Because the forums were coded long after. The main site is pretty much held together with string and bubble gum, from what Ive been made to understand



I thought it was bodily fluids and leather? Sticky matted fur would probably hold better than string anyway. We'll have to look into this...


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

Emil said:


> Is Fruit Stripes. This is a furry site after all.


True. Can never have too many fruits.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

This is what happens when you have too many cholesterol!


----------



## Emil (Nov 30, 2008)

AllyCat said:


> True. Can never have too many fruits.



I had meant because the mascot is a zebra ;;;>>


----------



## VanZemer (Nov 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This is what happens when you have too many cholesterol!



Though if FA had the muscles your showing off it might just crash our computers.


----------



## Jennyfox (Nov 30, 2008)

I get a time out when going to FA.


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

Emil said:


> I had meant because the mascot is a zebra ;;;>>


We don't even have that in Australia! How should I know?

Plus my explination still holds true.


----------



## Emil (Nov 30, 2008)

AllyCat said:


> We don't even have that in Australia! How should I know?



google.com is your friend


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

Emil said:


> google.com is your friend



Mine is still as true as yours.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

VanZemer said:


> Though if FA had the muscles your showing off it might just crash our computers.



That is, if FA could afford such muscles.

...

Fine, I'll stop.


----------



## mapdark (Nov 30, 2008)

Did someone trip on the wire at the compound again? ;p


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

mapdark said:


> Did someone trip on the wire at the compound again? ;p



Someone needs to remind them you just have to turn it off and switch it back on again.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

And it's up again!


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

w00t! Its back!


----------



## Megan (Nov 30, 2008)

mapdark said:


> Did someone trip on the wire at the compound again? ;p



i always imagined something similar


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Now it's time to make Fender and his dragon friend back in shape!

DROP AND GIMME FIFTEH!


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 30, 2008)

The site is back up!!!!


----------



## net-cat (Nov 30, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=31764


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 30, 2008)

Emil said:


> Because the forums were coded long after. The main site is pretty much held together with string and bubble gum, from what Ive been made to understand


We actually purchased a professional forums solution. We didn't code a bit.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Emil said:


> Because the forums were coded long after. The main site is pretty much held together with string and bubble gum, from what Ive been made to understand



I think MacGyver built it, then...


----------



## net-cat (Dec 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I think MacGyver built it, then...


No. An infinite number of monkeys bashing on an infinite number of keyboards built it. We hired MacGyver (aka yak) to hold it together.


----------



## yak (Dec 1, 2008)

net-cat said:


> No. An infinite number of monkeys bashing on an infinite number of keyboards built it. We hired MacGyver (aka yak) to hold it together.



They pay me with zombies. It's a bargain.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2008)

yak said:


> They pay me with zombies. It's a bargain.


So long as your army doesn't rebel...


----------



## net-cat (Dec 1, 2008)

yak said:


> They pay me with zombies. It's a bargain.


Yeah. And there're plenty of people in the fandom that have brains that they aren't using that you can harvest to keep them happy!


----------



## Eevee (Dec 1, 2008)

Emil said:


> Because the forums were coded long after. The main site is pretty much held together with string and bubble gum, from what Ive been made to understand


duct tape and hope, actually


----------

